# Curado Drag Issue



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I have an older green Curado (I think it is a CU-200 from the late 1990s). The drag is not smooth. If you hold the string and turn the handle, it is very jerky. If you pull string against the drag, it is very jerky at first until the line starts coming out.

I have 5 of these Curados. This is the only one whose drag isn't smooth. I noticed when fishing with this reel last week that the drag didn't seem smooth when fighting fish. That is why I started playing with the drag and noticed it wasn't right. Everything else is fine. It reels smooth and casts fine.

Any ideas? Do I just need to take it apart and clean or oil/grease something (I don't think you grease anything relative to the drag)? Is this likely going to require replacing something. I try to loosen the drag when I put my reels up. I don't know if maybe I forgot to on this reel or whether something just happened. 

These reels aren't used a ton (just once a month or so).

If anyone has ideas, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a thread that was talking about the very issue you are having. read all the responses and take a look at the picts bro..It can take some time, but it can be done. gimme a call if you have any questions...Dip 713 412 1769 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=262184&highlight=clean+ratchet+drive


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

smoothdrag.com and cal's grease will fix you up! I like the cabontex washers it keeps the small bonita from spooling me when catching bait..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is an article I did for a friends website. This shows exactly how to service the drag washer. You'll need some of our drag grease and a few basic tools.

http://www.calfishing.com/freshwater/shimano_curado_maintenance_guide.html


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. Bantam1, that is an excellent writeup on cleaning the reel. Having pictures is awesome, and the link to the parts diagram is great. Saves me a trip digging through the attic looking for the original boxes where I left the documentation. I guess I should just do the complete maintenance. The reel has never been used in salt water and has never gotten too dirty. I don't expect it to look too bad inside.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Its actually very easy to work on. Follow the directions and it should take you about an hour. The second one will take 30 minutes.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

You apparently can't buy the Shimano oil and grease at most places. It looks like I'll have to get it from Shimano. If I'm going to have them ship that, I probably should go ahead and order the drag washer if it is possible it would need replaced. I don't want to order the oil and grease only to find out I then need to replace the drag washer. 

It looks like there are two drag washers (one on the outside and one on the inside of the Drive Gear). Are both of these items that might need replaced, or is only one of them likely to need replacement? The part numbers are BNT1212 (Drag Washer C) and BNT1214 (Drag Washer A).

Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just get the 1212. The other is pretty much a spacer.


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

Bantam,

In the article on servicing the drag washers, the pictures show the older style of fiber drag washer. I have a Curado 200E7 with the Dartanium drag washers, and they seem to be a lot more fragile than the older style. I assume that Shimano switched to them for performance reasons, but could you fill me in on the switch and the advantages of the new washers. I have been doing a lot of reading here and on other forums, and the issue seems to have a lot of proponents on both sides. Any light you could shed on it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Sawblade


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The newer material (Dartanium) has a lower start up for a smoother drag pull across the drag range. We found that the older washer could cause a slight spike in drag pressure using heavier settings. The older material also acted like a sponge to hold the grease. When you really tighten down the drag it would literally squeeze the grease out of the washer. The Dartanium does not have this problem.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I ordered the Shimano oil, grease, and drag washers from Shimano today. Surprisingly (at least to me), they weren't a total rip off. Two things of oil, two things of grease (supposedly enough to do a total of 10 reels), and 7 drag washers (I got one for each Curado and one for my Chronarch which supposedly uses the same washer) were $16.XX including shipping. The washers were like $1. I'm sure they are still making high profit margins on this stuff, but I really expected to feel completely ripped off after ordering from them. At any rate, ordering direct from Shimano isn't that bad in case anyone else ever wanted to order parts from them.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would you think we would rip you off on parts and lubricant?


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

I guess because whenever I've ordered parts for anything, I have always paid a ton from manufacturers. When I order car parts direct from the OEM (or OEM's dealer) instead of third party parts, I pay way more. I had a part fail on my sink last year and ordering the replacement part directly from Moen was rediculous. I ended up buying the same faucet on Amazon and just using the part I needed for not too much more than ordering just the part. I had a capacitor blow out on my high end audio amplifier last year and the company wanted to charge a fortune (luckily I finally convinced them it was covered by the 10 year warranty). I have had some companies where I am pleasantly surprised by their customer service, but I've never had a case where I had to buy something and didn't feel like I overpaid. When you buy a product new, manufacturers have good reason to be competitive because they are competing for your purchase. When you just need a part or repair, you probably are stuck w/ just the original manufacturer. 

At any rate, I didn't feel I overpaid for my Shimano parts. I was pleasantly surprised. I originally intended to order one thing of oil, one thing of grease, and one drag washer. Since the items weren't expensive, I went ahead and ordered enough stuff to clean all of my reels and replace all of my drag washers because they may eventually need it. I was just posting to indicate that ordering directly from Shimano wasn't overpriced (at least not in my opinion).

Bantam1, I do very much appreciate the information on cleaning the reel and answering questions. I don't know if you post on these forums just for fun or part of your job, but I (and I'm sure many others) do appreciate it. The only similar experience I have had is on forums for high end audio equipment. Some companies have people that answer questions and provide great information. Those are usually relatively small companies that most have never heard of. It is nice to see something similar from a relatively large company like Shimano.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some manufacturer parts are expensive because they are the best quality. I used to be an auto technician for Toyota for a long time. Trust me Toyota parts are far superior to the aftermarket. They are expensive, but you get what you pay for. 

I am here because my work wants me here. I personally enjoy this site and frequent the hunting and reloading forums too. If I ever left Shimano (highly doubtful) I would still visit this site. I am able to joke around and not be Mr. Shimano on this site which I enjoy.


----------



## Sawblade (Mar 24, 2010)

*Thanks Bantam*

I just want to second what Kevin said about appreciating your input on this board. I was looking for info on fixing an old Curado and found a post of yours that had exactly the information that I needed. Whether you are "Mr. Shimano" or not, you are a tremendous resource for us. Thanks Again!


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

Or...
You can drop it off at Academy and pick it up a week later with everything cleaned and replaced as needed for the once a year tuneup at a cost of $23.50 which is how I roll. I have done that with my 200's, Calcutta 100 and my superfree now for years and they have been very good/durable reels for me. I guess if I had the time and patience to order all the parts you need, spend an hour taking it apart, two hours putting it together and then another hour figuring out where the part went that I left out after I got it back together, I might do it myself too. But that ain't me.
DP


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Shimano us one of the best manufacturers with which I have worked. They are really a cut above others.

Charles


----------



## flatwound (Mar 30, 2010)

X2


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I totally agree, Shimano is a first rate manufacture and I personally would use no other. It's not just the product but the service after the purchase. I'm a manufacture's rep as well( Valspar paint)* shameless plug.LOL* and i can tell ya that you can have the best product out there, but if you dont have the service end of it you're missing the boat. Thanks to Bantam for all you do here and your support. You are De Main Most Monkey in the Jungle! ..Dip


----------

